# Just Got Blocked on Facebook



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

I've never been blocked before.

Literally making me feel sick.

This used to be one of my best friends.

I would tell someone I know but what's the point?

No point posting it here either.  

I'm just so ******* bored.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

I've been blocked before, too.  It was for standing up for gay people.  I hope you'll feel better soon.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 22, 2016)

How do you know you were blocked??


----------



## Ruthanne (May 22, 2016)

You will not see the person's posts that blocked you.  You also will not be able to chat with them or send them a message.


----------



## Buckeye (May 22, 2016)

Bummer


----------



## Guitarist (May 22, 2016)

Tried to go to their page, got a message saying it wasn't working or had been removed.  A friend of mine tried it and had no problem getting to it.  So I assumed the fact that it didn't exist for me meant I've been blocked. It didn't give me a message saying "You are not authorized to view this page because you have been blocked."


----------



## Redd (May 23, 2016)

Sometimes it's just a matter of who blocks who first. Too bad you didn't do it first as it would make you feel a whole lot better about this.

Guitarist, something must have led up to this. Care to share?

This is what I have against this type of Facebook Friendship, if in person in actual words we can sometimes work it out. It happened to me too and I no longer use Facebook.


----------



## Falcon (May 23, 2016)

This is why I quit facebook  a couple of days after I joined.

Sounded like a bunch of 3rd graders razzing eachother on the playground.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

Falcon said:


> This is why I quit facebook  a couple of days after I joined.
> 
> Sounded like a bunch of 3rd graders razzing eachother on the playground.



You chose the wrong friends.  

I've been on it happily for 8 years and I've had two people unfriend me.  They didn't like my liberal posts.  No loss.


----------



## ossian (May 23, 2016)

Ok, so I don't use FB, therefore my words of wisdom may not be that helpful. It seems like a medium that constantly causes conflict. Mostly with the youth of today. It kinda engenders adolescent behaviour in adults who would never behave like that in real life. But I wonder if users should not pull back from using it if they find that things like this are starting to upset them? It seems to be all about control and the person who has blocked you has probably done it to hurt you - if it has been done intentionally. To regain control you kinda need to pull back from the whole thing. Or at least restrict use of it to family and friends with whom you have actual and regular contact.

There, you can rip that apart. 

As for being bored? That is quite a different problem.  The suggestions for that one are endless.


----------



## Ameriscot (May 23, 2016)

ossian said:


> Ok, so I don't use FB, therefore my words of wisdom may not be that helpful. It seems like a medium that constantly causes conflict. Mostly with the youth of today. It kinda engenders adolescent behaviour in adults who would never behave like that in real life. But I wonder if users should not pull back from using it if they find that things like this are starting to upset them? It seems to be all about control and the person who has blocked you has probably done it to hurt you - if it has been done intentionally. To regain control you kinda need to pull back from the whole thing. Or at least restrict use of it to family and friends with whom you have actual and regular contact.
> 
> There, you can rip that apart.
> 
> As for being bored? That is quite a different problem.  The suggestions for that one are endless.



Some of my young relatives tell me that young people are leaving FB and going somewhere else but not telling us where.  I don't bother to tell them that I don't care that they are leaving and won't be looking for them. Some of the biggest users seem to be middle aged or seniors.  My friends are 17-84 but the ones I talk to the most aside from family, is boomer friends.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

Thanks, ossian, this was a friend with whom I had regular real-life contact.  All of my FB friends are real-life friends, I don't have many, because I only "friend" people who are real-life friends.

It's ironic because I joined FB for one reason only -- to see pics posted by one friend who posted pics only to FB because they idn't know how to e-mail them (and truly did not have time to do so -- FB is actually faster for that).  

This person was one of my best friends until last fall.  

Have to admit I did unfriend them when they got a little crazy back then, but then we sort of kept in touch in the real world and I hoped that -- as someone posted here -- we could talk and iron things out.  Not so -- I sent an e-mail to a mutual friend; this friend responded (and the fact they had access to the e-mail is bad enough); I didn't want to respond on the friend's e-mail so I responded on FB as it's supposedly more private, and that's what got me blocked.  But what the heck -- at least I know they got the message!  

Did you know you can't post f****** on this board?  It is automatically bleeped to ********.  

How's that for treating us all like adults over 21? 

LOL.


----------



## ossian (May 23, 2016)

It is sad but in time you will feel more relaxed about what has happened. Make a new and better friend to compensate. 

Ah but the board was not to know if it was a sweary f'ing or a naughty f'ing.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

Oh, trust me, after this I'm not gonna try making any more new ******* friends!  Once bitten twice shy and all that. I'm worth more than that.  

LOL


----------



## Son_of_Perdition (May 23, 2016)

Guitarist said:


> I've never been blocked before.
> 
> Literally making me feel sick.
> 
> ...



*Don't give up on us, I enjoy your posts*,  I've been on FB since the early days, I have a hate/love relationship with it.  I'm down to 13 friends, mostly immediate family + 1 former co-worker.  I hardly ever post anything.  I just like to watch 2 of my 3 children gather friends.  The boy has over 400 the girl has just under 400.  It must be a race.  My son is in his late 40's single, makes good money but bad relationship choices.  Every week he gets flagged with making more friends with women around his age.  Got to admit he's out there.  The girl's friends are mostly crafty, have school-age children or distant relatives, some of whom I didn't know existed.  

I unfriended 2 of mine recently because of their rants about politics or too many grandchildren's photos.  Don't hate them but they were filling up my wall with unread, unappreciated posts.  I mostly try to keep track of my 3 children's activities.  I only post inane, personal & sometimes embarrassing things here.  I was unfriended a few years back when I had my name removed from my former religion's membership roles.  They still found me when I moved.  The mafia could use their resources to find all the 'witness protection' recipients around the US.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

Thanks, Son, that brought tears to my eyes (in a good way -- thanks). 

I had to stop following my own cousin (we've never met) on the news feed because she was posting so much stuff that I could not relate to.  Her mother (my cousin) asked me to friend her but she has not posted one personal message to me and the newsfeed items just mean nothing to me.  

I don't get all the "liking" of pics and posts when real-life FB friends don't like *each other* enough to let each other know.


----------



## Sassycakes (May 23, 2016)

I only joined FB to keep an eye on my grandson's who were young when they joined. Now one is in college and the other is graduating high school,so I seldom go on anymore.


----------



## Bettyann (May 23, 2016)

Do you mean you were  blocked from using FACEBOOK!!?? 
No one can do that unless they post something with vulgarity, nudity, or excess profanity, or some kind of threats. I would write to FB and ask them WHY you got blocked. 
Now, an individual (that has contacted you or you contacted them)  can block you which means you can have no more contact with them... but that doesn't mean they can prevent you from getting onto FB. Plus, if you get too many posts, just go to their page, click on to no more notifications... or right on YOUR page click that little downward arrow beside _their_ posts and click onto Stop All Notifications. (may not be exact words) ...
ANYWAY PLEASE do not take this 'sitting down'...if you did nothing wrong...you cannot be blocked from using FB...
I love Facebook... its wonderful to be able to be in contact with people from around the world. Good luck to you, Guitarist... you are a great person and deserve to have this straightened out!! Msg me if you want any more info...I'll try my best to help.


----------



## Ruthanne (May 23, 2016)

She was blocked by one person only Bettyann.


----------



## Bettyann (May 23, 2016)

Ruthanne said:


> She was blocked by one person only Bettyann.



Thank you, Ruthanne...and Guitarist, I apologize to you for my misunderstanding... I thought you meant you were blocked from getting on Facebook...instead of just that one person. I meant well...but I goofed!! I'm sorry.


----------



## Guitarist (May 23, 2016)

Bettyann said:


> Thank you, Ruthanne...and Guitarist, I apologize to you for my misunderstanding... I thought you meant you were blocked from getting on Facebook...instead of just that one person. I meant well...but I goofed!! I'm sorry.



No need to apologize -- I appreciated your post.    Thanks -- it's a very kind post!


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 23, 2016)

Also,you can Unfriend someone and not necessarily block them-they are two different actions.


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (May 23, 2016)

Ameriscot said:


> Some of my young relatives tell me that young people are leaving FB and going somewhere else but not telling us where.  I don't bother to tell them that I don't care that they are leaving and won't be looking for them. Some of the biggest users seem to be middle aged or seniors.  My friends are 17-84 but the ones I talk to the most aside from family, is boomer friends.



The kids are now on Instagram or SnapChat. I am on Instagram-the kids have all "Followed" me but I have never "Followed" anyone. I don`t even know how it works. Every so often I`ll get an email saying there are new posts from "SexyBeautiful" (my youngest daughter or Xbombergames" (one of my grandsons) or one of my A___ Adams05 grandsons and then I will open it and see pics from them all but that`s about all I know. Oh,I did figure out how to "Like" their photos but that`s about it. But that`s their place so I just don`t go there often.


----------



## Sassycakes (Dec 25, 2018)

I joined facebook mainly to see what my grandchildren post. I received a lot of requests from family and close friends so I stop in at least once a day. My son-in-law has gotten banned a few times over Political opinions he expresses. He just won't stop. I don't understand why he does it. I totally agree with his opinions but his friends don't. I told him he should just stop and post other issues except Political posts. I wish he would listen.


----------



## Pappy (Dec 26, 2018)

It’s easier to just unfriend someone. I never have had too, but have no idea if I have been unfriended before.


----------



## Giantsfan1954 (Dec 26, 2018)

Unfriending and blocking are 2 different things.
Go to FB FAQ and it will be explained, used to know but it has slipped my mind.


----------



## hiraeth2018 (Dec 26, 2018)

Guitarist... I've done my own share of blocking, sometimes you just get tired of seeing the same kind of posts or rant over and over again. Sometimes fb can get childish... just roll with it. A few years ago I got kicked off fb for saying "panties in a wad"... I must have offended someone out there at the time. They let me back in eventually.


----------



## C'est Moi (Dec 26, 2018)

This thread is 2 1/2 years old, so I hope it worked out for Guitarist.


----------



## Kitties (Jan 2, 2019)

Odd. Could it have been an error on their part? The thing is you can't be responsible for anyone else's action.


----------



## toffee (Jan 2, 2019)

i go on now and then just to see family stuff -to be honest i dont like the site at all -it gives out to much from posters'
if it shut tomorrow I wouldnt worry over it ' its hackers glory hole !


----------



## WhatInThe (Jan 3, 2019)

Don't worry, why because it's the internet infested with leeches like facebook.


----------



## ronk (Mar 14, 2019)

I've been "online" for 40 years (if you count "local Bulletin Boards" before the Internet came into being.). I likely hold the record for being banned from the most online communities. In 2000 I was banned from all the Poser-related forums in one single day. (Maybe 10 forums?) In my younger years I overwhelmed everyone with posts about my silly life. Then I argued with anyone who didn't like me.

In more recent years, I don't really care much for most online communities. Facebook is a total bore. No one cares about my boring life. But my Dad feels offended if I post anything that might embarrass him or the family.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 14, 2019)

ronk said:


> I've been "online" for 40 years (if you count "local Bulletin Boards" before the Internet came into being.). I likely hold the record for being banned from the most online communities. In 2000 I was banned from all the Poser-related forums in one single day. (Maybe 10 forums?) In my younger years I overwhelmed everyone with posts about my silly life. Then I argued with anyone who didn't like me.
> 
> In more recent years, I don't really care much for most online communities. Facebook is a total bore. No one cares about my boring life. But my Dad feels offended if I post anything that might embarrass him or the family.



Sorry, but I don't blame him! I wouldn't like to have my son post embarrassing things about me either!


----------



## win231 (Mar 14, 2019)

I wouldn't think twice about it.  Sometimes someone can block or "unfriend" you, without disliking you.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Mar 15, 2019)

RadishRose said:


> Sorry, but I don't blame him! I wouldn't like to have my son post embarrassing things about me either!



Ditto..


----------



## ronk (Mar 15, 2019)

RadishRose & Ken N Tx, sometimes it's better to get all the facts before you respond to a situation. I share my experiences, including my good and bad days. My Dad sees everything I do as reflecting on him. In most cases, he's not even involved in a given situation. I can't even post family pictures because he feels his privacy is invaded.


----------



## RadishRose (Mar 15, 2019)

ronk said:


> RadishRose & Ken N Tx, sometimes it's better to get all the facts before you respond to a situation. I share my experiences, including my good and bad days. My Dad sees everything I do as reflecting on him. In most cases, he's not even involved in a given situation. I can't even post family pictures because he feels his privacy is invaded.



I understand what you mean Ronk, but maybe sometimes it's better to *give* *all the facts* before you post.

Many people do not want their photos posted on the Internet. At any rate, good luck with your dad; hope you'll be getting along better.


----------



## Ronni (Mar 15, 2019)

win231 said:


> I wouldn't think twice about it.  Sometimes someone can block or "unfriend" you, without disliking you.



This.  

When my son was actively using, I blocked him on facebook, and blocked his calls, on and off, randomly, depending on how deeply he was into his addiction.  Emotionally, I just couldn't bear to talk to him or see his crazed posts or texts.  It hurt my heart so, so much.  It didn't mean I disliked him.  Far from it...I love him deeply and with my whole being, as I do all my children, but seeing him like that?  I simply could not deal with it.  

There are many reasons people are blocked, and not all of them have to do with dislike or disgust.  In some cases, as with me, it was simply self-preservation.


----------



## ronk (Mar 15, 2019)

I sometimes think our communication difficulties are due to my Dad's age. He's 91. I think sometimes he feels a bit overwhelmed by his health and life in general. We clash sometimes. Dad doesn't express his emotions in person. But I got a good insight one day after we had an "email argument." Dad said he's saved every email, postal letter, etc that I've ever sent him. He does the same for all his children. He values mine the most. We do what we can. If we get a bit tense, we often just step back and catch our breathes.


----------



## fuzzybuddy (Mar 19, 2019)

I haven't used FB, because I thought it was nothing more than a thinly veiled way to collect data to sell to anybody with a $1. Bah Humbug. So I'm not up on FB speak. But "unfriending" and blocking sounds so junior high.


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 19, 2019)

Facebook is venonm to responsible social media as evidenced by the mass murders broadcast on FB and till available or viewing. Hopefully the govt. will snuff it out for good.


----------

